# just a web site everyone should check out (free project plans)



## jetrail (Dec 7, 2005)

well sence we have been talking of building projects useing small engines lately i thought i'd throw this link up here , they have a ton of free plans to build all kinds of neat things , like go carts , minibikes , 6 wheelers ect , here's the link 
http://www.vintageprojects.com/site-map.html
i really like the 6 wheeler and the hovercraft


----------



## smokestack (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks Jetrail, I added it to my favorates.


----------



## bobotech (Oct 6, 2006)

I wonder if something like the hydraulic snow blade lift would be doable with my snow blower on my lawn tractor. And I wonder if the parts would still be easy to come by these days at the junkyard.

A lot of these projects are way over my head though but still an interesting link.


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

i want one of those mini bikes


----------

